# hatteras outfitters



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Tried to pull up his site for knots and couldn't. Is it down or out?


----------



## bigbass14.3 (Mar 8, 2006)

http://www.sea-fishing.org/Fishing_Knots.html try this site

Jason:fishing:


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I was on Tres site Friday. May just be a server down time.......

Funny thing though,,,,,,,everyone always talking trash and smack about Tres and Hatteras Outfitters but guys sure do love to use his site for reference....


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Thanks bb*

Was pacifically looking for tres site.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*abumike:*

Don't know exactly who your post was directed at, but when you said "everyone", I have to assume you meant the entire fishing board. Yes, I've used his site. I've ordered lures, hooks and other terminal tackle from him. The service wasn't the quickest but was as represented. If you don't mind, please post one of my posts where I trash mouthed him.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

wdbrand said:


> Don't know exactly who your post was directed at, but when you said "everyone", I have to assume you meant the entire fishing board. Yes, I've used his site. I've ordered lures, hooks and other terminal tackle from him. The service wasn't the quickest but was as represented. If you don't mind, please post one of my posts where I trash mouthed him.


Think'n Mike was trying to keep the positive press for Tres and his business. Don't think any disrespect was directed.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

I never had a problem there. He even pulled out a part from a complete reel so's I could use my own reel.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Nevermind...................


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

il trash talk it, they still owe me parts i ordered and never came F^(# that site i always here of people having trouble with it


----------

